# Il PSG fa sul serio per Mbappe



## BossKilla7 (8 Agosto 2017)

Secondo il *CdS*, che riprende fonti francesi, non sembra volersi fermare l'opera di rafforzamento della squadra parigina che dopo Neymar ha in mente di aggiungere alla sua rosa anche il baby fenomeno francese del Monaco. Ieri sera summit tra le due società: prezzo 180M. In uscita Di Maria che interessa all'Inter


----------



## alcyppa (8 Agosto 2017)

Ottimo


----------



## Andreas89 (8 Agosto 2017)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Non sembra volersi fermare l'opera di rafforzamento della squadra parigina che dopo Neymar ha in mente di aggiungere alla sua rosa anche il baby fenomeno francese del Monaco. Ieri sera summit tra le due società: prezzo 180M. In uscita Di Maria che interessa all'Inter



Fonte?


----------



## Crox93 (8 Agosto 2017)

Magari
Se così fosse si apre una possibilita per Cavani


----------



## BossKilla7 (8 Agosto 2017)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Fonte?



CdS che riprende fonti francesi


----------



## vanbasten (8 Agosto 2017)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Non sembra volersi fermare l'opera di rafforzamento della squadra parigina che dopo Neymar ha in mente di aggiungere alla sua rosa anche il baby fenomeno francese del Monaco. Ieri sera summit tra le due società: prezzo 180M. In uscita Di Maria che interessa all'Inter



si come no per fare la panchina a neymar va bene...


----------



## alcyppa (8 Agosto 2017)

Comunque, visto che mi piace sognare, nel caso allucinante nel quale pure mbappe andasse al PSG, vorrei tantissimo l'accoppiata Di Maria e Aubameyang al Milan.

Infattibilissimo ma vabbè, sognare costa nulla.


----------



## The Ripper (8 Agosto 2017)

Crox93 ha scritto:


> Magari
> Se così fosse si apre una possibilita per Cavani



in uscita ci sono altri giocatori a quel punto. Draxler, Lucas, Di Maria... soprattutto loro...


----------



## alcyppa (8 Agosto 2017)

Crox93 ha scritto:


> Magari
> Se così fosse si apre una possibilita per Cavani



Prendono 2 esterni, perché se ne dovrebbe andare la punta centrale?


----------



## Le Grand Milan (8 Agosto 2017)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Secondo il *CdS*, che riprende fonti francesi, non sembra volersi fermare l'opera di rafforzamento della squadra parigina che dopo Neymar ha in mente di aggiungere alla sua rosa anche il baby fenomeno francese del Monaco. Ieri sera summit tra le due società: prezzo 180M. In uscita Di Maria che interessa all'Inter



Lo avevo detto la settimana scorsa che la pista Mbappe è ancora molto calda. Hanno scavalcato pure il Real Madrid nella corsa per il giovane attaccante. Il padre spinge per la soluzione parigina. Con un attacco Neymar Mbappe Cavani, sarà grande spettacolo al Parc des Princes.

Altra cosa: quando tutti dicevano che l'offertona del PSG per Donnarumma era pura fantascienza, il giornalista Dominic Severac ( abbastanza deluso), ha confermato che Donnarumma ha rifiutato un offerta molto importante del PSG ( 13 cucuzze)

Qui, in Francia quando si parla del Psg, la fonte piu vicina alle vicende del club è le Parisien.


----------



## Djici (8 Agosto 2017)

Le Grand Milan ha scritto:


> Lo avevo detto la settimana scorsa che la pista Mbappe è ancora molto calda. Hanno scavalcato pure il Real Madrid nella corsa per il giovane attaccante. Il padre spinge per la soluzione parigina. Con un attacco Neymar Mbappe Cavani, sarà grande spettacolo al Parc des Princes.
> 
> Altra cosa: quando tutti dicevano che l'offertona del PSG per Donnarumma era pura fantascienza, il giornalista Dominic Severac ( abbastanza deluso), ha confermato che Donnarumma ha rifiutato un offerta molto importante del PSG ( 13 cucuzze)
> 
> Qui, in Francia quando si parla del Psg, la fonte piu vicina alle vicende del club è le Parisien.



Neymar Mbappe Cavani e un tridente male assortito.
Neymar va a sinistra.
Mbappe può fare esterno sinistro e centravanti... Quindi andrebbe al centro.
E poi Cavani che fa?
Torna a destra come con Ibra? Impossibile. Piutosto chiede la cessione.


----------



## albydigei (8 Agosto 2017)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Prendono 2 esterni, perché se ne dovrebbe andare la punta centrale?



Mbappé un esterno?


----------



## Djici (8 Agosto 2017)

E dimenticavo :
Con Mbappe al PSG quelli che sognano CR7 si possono svegliare subito


----------



## The Ripper (8 Agosto 2017)

Djici ha scritto:


> Neymar Mbappe Cavani e un tridente male assortito.
> Neymar va a sinistra.
> Mbappe può fare esterno sinistro e centravanti... Quindi andrebbe al centro.
> E poi Cavani che fa?
> Torna a destra come con Ibra? Impossibile. Piutosto chiede la cessione.



dobbiamo svegliarci
DOBBIAMO tornare a pensare come tifosi di una grande squadra
Da quando una grande squadra fa una stagione con solo 11 giocatori?
In più: Cavani ha 31 anni nel 2018, con un contratto che scade nel 2020, quando ne avrà 33. 
Mi sembra il profilo ideale per fare da "chioccia" a Mbappé.
Anche quando il Barça prese Suarez si diceva che quei 3 insieme non potevano giocare perché Suarez calpestava i piedi a Messi o a Neymar.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (8 Agosto 2017)

Djici ha scritto:


> Neymar Mbappe Cavani e un tridente male assortito.
> Neymar va a sinistra.
> Mbappe può fare esterno sinistro e centravanti... Quindi andrebbe al centro.
> E poi Cavani che fa?
> Torna a destra come con Ibra? Impossibile. Piutosto chiede la cessione.



Guarda che Mbappe puo giocare tranquillamente a destra. Col Monaco, ha cominciato sulla destra. Poi è stato spostato a sinistra. Anche col Real madrid giocherebbe al posto di Bale.
Non mi sembra è un grosso problema.


----------



## krull (8 Agosto 2017)

Che se ne fanno? É un giocatore che parte da una posizione molto simile a quella di Neymar ed anche avendo caratteristiche diverse si pesterebbero i piedi. Poi onestamente non possono spendere davvero 400 milioni per 2 giocatori in una sessione....


----------



## The Ripper (8 Agosto 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Che se ne fanno? É un giocatore che parte da una posizione molto simile a quella di Neymar ed anche avendo caratteristiche diverse si pesterebbero i piedi. Poi onestamente non possono spendere davvero 400 milioni per 2 giocatori in una sessione....



sì ma dal lato opposto di Neymar


----------



## Djici (8 Agosto 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> dobbiamo svegliarci
> DOBBIAMO tornare a pensare come tifosi di una grande squadra
> Da quando una grande squadra fa una stagione con solo 11 giocatori?
> In più: Cavani ha 31 anni nel 2018, con un contratto che scade nel 2020, quando ne avrà 33.
> ...



Pensare in grande e giusto ma ad oggi nessuna squadra mette inizialmente in panchina uno come Cavani... ne barca ne real ne bayern e nemmeno quelle della Premier.
E Mbappe non ha di sicuro bisogno di una chioccia... non è il nostro André Silva.


----------



## krull (8 Agosto 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> sì ma dal lato opposto di Neymar



Mah...le volte che l'ho visto giocare partiva sempre da sinistra. L'ho visto contro Juve Psg e Borussia e partiva sempre da li. Contro la Juve gli misero addosso Barzaglione e il PSG gli mise alle calcagna addirittura Thiago. Il Real questo non lo mollerà mai...


----------



## alcyppa (8 Agosto 2017)

albydigei ha scritto:


> Mbappé un esterno?



Credo lo intendano con quel ruolo a Parigi, un esterno da Barcellona che sostanzialmente funziona da attaccante aggiunto.

Tra un paio di anni invece potrebbe prendere definitivamente il posto di cavani al centro.


----------



## The Ripper (8 Agosto 2017)

Djici ha scritto:


> Pensare in grande e giusto ma ad oggi nessuna squadra mette inizialmente in panchina uno come Cavani... ne barca ne real ne bayern e nemmeno quelle della Premier.
> E Mbappe non ha di sicuro bisogno di una chioccia... non è il nostro André Silva.



ripeto: ti stai facendo un problema che non è un problema e che mi ricorda i discorsi che si facevano su Neymar, Suarez e Messi...
Suarez arrivò al Barça come attaccante che svariava molto e che prediligeva partire dall'esterno...
Ronaldo è stato spostato punta nonostante la presenza contemporanea di Benzema...
Ibra ha giocato insieme a Cavani, Di Maria e Lucas.

Non vedo il problema onestamente. Neymar può giocare anche più centrale e possono giocare con un alberello di Natale...
Neymar, Cavani e Mbappé sono giocatori che sanno giocare ovunque sul fronte offensivo...

Mbappé lo possono mettere esterno. Non esterno alla Suso si intende, ma molto in stile Messi o "gemello diverso" di O'Ney


----------



## Gito (8 Agosto 2017)

Non ci credo che possono spendere 400 milioni senza pagare conseguenze dalla UEFA. Già rischiamo noi che anche senza essere sotto il FPF abbiamo i riflettori puntati addosso. Se dovessero fare una cosa del genere tanto vale togliere tutti i paletti e permettere a tutti di fare quello che vogliono...


----------



## 13-33 (8 Agosto 2017)

Al Kheilafi ama solo i nomi la squadra ha problemi piu serio del attaco vanno a prendere Neymar e sono pronto a tutto per prendere Mbappe. 
Poi in champions il centrocampo e gli terzini balleranno, senza parlare del portiere che no e per niente una sicurezza...


----------



## Djici (8 Agosto 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> ripeto: ti stai facendo un problema che non è un problema e che mi ricorda i discorsi che si facevano su Neymar, Suarez e Messi...
> Suarez arrivò al Barça come attaccante che svariava molto e che prediligeva partire dall'esterno...
> Ronaldo è stato spostato punta nonostante la presenza contemporanea di Benzema...
> Ibra ha giocato insieme a Cavani, Di Maria e Lucas.
> ...



Tutto è possibile...
Ma sul barca e suarez : suarez non ci giocava mai sul esterno e sempre stato un attacante centrale. Certo svariava molto perché è una qualità di seconda punta. Ma a l Ajax e a Liverpool era sempre centrale. Il problema era piutosto di sapere se Messi accettasse di tornare nel suo ruolo originale di esterno destro.
Ronaldo e stato spostato solo quando è diventato uno dei migliori al mondo. A l inizio e stato preso per fare lo stesso ruolo che faceva Manchester ovvero l esterno destro. A sinistra ci giocava poco (anche se pure io ricordo la sua partirà a Milano). Poi è stato spostato in modo perenne a sinistra... e alla fine vedendo che segna sempre e stava perdendo doti atletiche lo hanno spostato in mezzo con benzema che ha abbastanza qualità per andare sulla fascia sinistra (ma ci si trova comunque bene perché può rientrare sul destro, sarebbe diverso se lo spostava a destra).
Ibra a giocato con Cavani esterno destro e non è passato un solo giorno senza che partisse una bestemmia. Cavani esterno destro era follia. Dovevano giocare tutti e due centrali... il PSG era l unica squadra al mondo che doveva giocare con il 4312 (modulo che detesto proptio) con pastore fantasista e verratti di Maria mezzala. 

Mbappé può andare a destra? Si.
Ma è pazzia spendere tra i 100 e i 150 Mln per un giocatore e metterlo in in altro ruolo dove rende al 50%.

Non ricordo nessun grande giocatore essere stato pagato un botto per andare a giocare in un altro ruolo da quello di origine.
Poi ci sta che se non rende si provi ad adattarlo... come si fece per Nedved per esempio. 
Ma Mbappe a destra e come CR7 a destra. Ci perde tutto.

In tutto quello che ho scritto non voglio passare per un genio che si crede più competente di Blanc Ancelotti... sono solo opinioni personali che valgono quel che valgono... poco.


----------



## Crox93 (8 Agosto 2017)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Prendono 2 esterni, perché se ne dovrebbe andare la punta centrale?



Mbappé potrebbe fare anche l'attaccante "moderno"


----------

